# how to build a readme?



## Kiomi (Jul 10, 2004)

what things do i need to include in a readme for a program i "made"?

i say "made" because all it is, is a compiled auto-it script.

anyhow, i am going to upload the readme i did make, maybe someone can look it over and tell me if i am leaving anything out.

included in it is the source code as well. 

thank you in advance for any help you might have to give.


----------

